# Feature Friday Trader highlight - Dodo Juice



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

About Dodo

Back in 2007, you either chose mass-market products that offered you average quality ingredients in large bottles at low prices. Or you had your pants pulled down by a 'boutique wax' company selling you something over-priced and over-marketed in a fancy container. 
And then we came along.








Our aim was simple. To bring a specialist range of high quality car care products to the market, at reasonable prices. No daft packaging. No dodgy claims. And no made-up ingredients or hollow buzz words. In fact, we called ourselves 'Dodo Juice' to extract the pizzle from those brands. 'We only squeeze the finest dodos for their rare oil, and it is only this oil that can make your car shine like no other.' We knew that approach was just taking advantage of naive consumers, yet a lack of regulation means that unscrupulous car care companies could prosper. 








We therefore made products as expensively as we could, rather than dumbing them down to be as cheap as possible. We made them in small batches by hand so we didn't have a million litres of a 'one polish suits all' product that we'd then sell as being 'perfect' for dozens of different paint types, even if we knew it wouldn't be. We priced everything fairly - sometimes a product ended up being more expensive than a mass market equivalent, but sometimes they worked out cheaper (our refill concentrates are particularly cost-effective). Check out our detailing spray and clays - the best quality for less than the mass market will charge you.

Today, our range has grown to over 300 products (from the five waxes we launched with), and it's sold in over 40 countries. Many of the products have won awards; the first Dodo Juice shampoo, Born to be Mild, has won Detailing World Wash Product of the Year for four consecutive years. Clearly Menthol glass cleaner and Supernatural Leather Cleaner both won their categories in the 2015 Auto Express awards. Recently, we've scooped a couple more for Future Armour and Total Wipe Out in 2018. Even the company itself gets some occasional silverware, with an HSBC Start Up Stars Award just three years after foundation.

We're not the cheapest brand in the market, nor the most expensive, so only educated consumers (and previous Dodo Juice customers) know what we're about. It's not an easy way to earn a living. We could sell more products by making products that people are conditioned to buy, rather than what they should be buying. But we're in it for the long haul. We'll keep pushing good detailing process, keep making good products honestly, and keep offering unrivalled customer care. Then, when your current car shampoo runs out, or you need a new jar of car wax, all we ask is that you think of us

https://dodojuice.net/

Want to be sponsored =-
Whilst we don't give our products away for free - they aren't the cheap rubbish that others can afford to offload by the ton - we do have a few sponsorship schemes. If you're a pro-detailer, an owner of an interesting show car, a racer with vinyl space to spare or the admin of a car club... read on.

We understand that some users of our products can help promote us a little more than others. Maybe they have a billion Instagram followers or a golden Lamborghini with wheels made out of cheese. We've therefore worked out a few schemes to help these blagge...erm, key influencers, get discounts and stuff in return for giving the Dodo some glory

Scene Scheme (show cars/social media influencers)








If you have a decent show car, go to shows or have a few thousand Instagram followers and love decent car care products, step this way. All you need to do is fill in our Scene Scheme Application Form and send in a pic of your car showing that it has one or more Dodo Juice stickers on AND a Mr Skittles soft toy mascot to help you reprezent. Once we get the qualifying pic, we'll send you a small welcome gift and put you into a discount group to get 20% off all future Dodo Juice webshop orders, on top of existing kit/bundle discounts and shipping offers. That could be a real 25-40% if you shop wisely. What's more, we also have up to 16 Scene Scholars to pick every year. These lucky ambassadors get a substantial product package and 40% discount on top of the usual shop discounts and offers (a real 45-60%).

Social Media Reviewers/Bloggers/Vloggers

We can only send you free stuff to review if you show us the breadth and depth of your talents first. Take a Dodo Juice product (borrow it from a friend, it doesn't have to be new) and do a quick write up or video, then send us the link via the contact form. If we like how you approach things and handle our brand, we'll send you some new stuff to review and you can keep it all afterwards. Note that generic reviews about other products don't cut the mustard with Mr Skittles. There are hundreds of reviews of our products out there already, and 99% of these haven't required any help or assistance in order to happen. We also only like genuine, impartial and passionate reviews. We hate good reviews that are 'paid for'. There's enough BS out there already.

Car Clubs/Groups/Forums

Our Club Love scheme is for enthusiast groups and car clubs (100 members minimum for 'offline' car clubs, 1000 members minimum for online groups or forums). Your members will get a 10% webshop discount code (worth a real 15-30% in some cases) and your club will get up to 2x raffle packs a year and prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd places in an annual Show and Shine competition. You'll need to fill a short form in, and send us a screenshot/link when the sponsor announcement has gone live.
https://dodojuice.net/pages/get-sponsored-by-the-dodo


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Will always be a fan of the Dodo. 

Dodo Juice was the first boutique brand I purchased (I still remember part of that order). Wayyyyy back in August 2008 when I bought my Mk3 Ibiza Cupra.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo juice was the first detailing company I used and still using to this day. Yes I’ve unfaithful and tried many out there but I’ve stayed loyal to a company that has served me very well over the years. 
I’ve won a couple of competitions of there’s and have a few personal signed letters which I keep a d I’m proud of. 
I’ve always felt that you get a personal touch when dealing with customer service and when I’ve meet the boys in person you are very much part of the team. 


Gonz.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

One of the first detailing brands that i ever started using,and after all the years that have past i still do...Quality Products:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

My first ever "proper shampoo" was Born to be mild. Dodo juice is still a favourite of mine.

Made for a very interesting read.
I hope there will be more insights to come about various brands. 

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Indeed Dodo Juice were one of the First Out there and the chaps behind it are Great Guys and always helpful


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Really good to read that, I didn’t know any of that as I’ve only been detailing for almost a year. I’ll definitely check out their stuff next time I’m buying some bits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Only bought my first dodo product in 2019 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

These guys have given be some good of the best customer service I have received and deserve to do well. 

I’m still gutted that I had an original glass pot of Purple Haze which got smashed and not by me which is a massive shame.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

BTBM is still my all time favourite shampoo:thumb::thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

chongo said:


> BTBM is still my all time favourite shampoo:thumb::thumb:


Yes up there with my favorites too


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm a big fan 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I still remember the excitement when I received a box containing Lime Prime Lite, BTBM, Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition and some nice cloths. It was my first foray into decent detailing kit and it was (and is) awesome. My only issue is the high price over here in Australia but this is not Dodo's fault. Still a favourite and will always rely on BTBM and the core waxes.


----------

